# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Трагически погиб офицер-авиатор НИИ ВВС.

## Холостяк

*В автомобильной катастрофе трагически погиб офицер-авиатор ФГУ 13 ГНИИ Минобороны России подполковник Труфанов Александр Викторович.*
*Выпускник Иркутского авиационного инженерного училища 1987 года. Отличный авиационный специалист. Прошел основные инженерные должности от труженника на аэродроме до научного сотрудника НИИ ВВС...* 
*Сегодня разговаривал с его сослуживцами из 1 НИУ из Люберец... Хороший был мужик... Очень жаль!*

*Мои искренние соболезнования родным и близким...*

Ссылки:
http://www.gazeta.ru/auto/2007/09/11_a_2147456.shtml
(с фотографиями)
http://www.rambler.ru/db/megapolis/m...s&mid=11157590

----------


## Александр II

мои соболезнования...

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня сфотографировал некролог. Пока даты прощания нет, так как следствие еще не закончено.

Еще ссылки:
http://www.mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/09/12/srochno/311854/
http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...7/09/13/132632

----------


## Юрий

Царствие ему небесное! Искренне сожалею!

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

...............

----------


## Холостяк

Проводили в последний путь... Сослуживцы организовали все по хрестьянски, как старшему офицеру - отданы воинские почести. Люди, конечно, несколько возмущены..., шокированы трагедией... Такое несчастье долго не забудется...
Согласно установленного порядка, прошу личное дело офицера направить в архив....

----------


## Андрей Баранов

"Несколько возмущены" - неподходящая формулировка для этой ситуации.

Лично я возмущен до глубины души. Даже с точки зрения государственных интересов, подготовка первоклассного летчика-испытателя в десятки раз дороже подготовки судей ВС. Не сомневаюсь, что и с точки зрения личностных качеств подполковник Труфанов мог бы дать сто очков вперед любым законникам.

Я уже не говорю об эффективности работы этого учреждения - не Верховный Суд, а Верховный штамп.

----------


## 635

Запоздалые но искренние соболезнования  всем скорбящим...............

----------


## zl-day

а синие мигалки продолжают убивать

----------


## Epizikl

Всегда печально, когда уходят хорошие люди (!)
И очень трудно подбирать слова...

----------

